# Rhinestone Software for Mac, will be hand setting stones



## Sassy S (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been hand setting stones and looking to purchase software for my Mac that will allow me to print a hard copy with the stones laid out - as you know this will allow me to be more accurate with the ordering of rhinestones, plus it will be easier on my eyes. With that being said I have researched the threads with all the options in software and frankly more confused. I am looking for software that I can use on my Mac, I will continue to hand set and unless I send my file to someone I will not be cutting. Help


----------



## lhodnet (Apr 10, 2013)

I am also looking for the same...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

lhodnet said:


> I am also looking for the same...


If you are hand setting stones I would just use the free Inkscape.... 

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Unfortunately most rhinestone software programs do not support Mac. You would have to run Windows parallel to run any programs on your Mac.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

It's been a sore point for me for a long time and if you've been reading about it here I'm sure you've seen my rants about the need for and the lack of rhinestone software for the Mac. All that's needed is a plug in for Adobe Illustrator, that's it! While there are workarounds and very basic and primitive attempts, there is nothing of significance with ease of use. I used to be a software developer and if I had the time, I would create one myself and cash in on the demand that is ready and waiting.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Kevin, since you made the "Easy Stone" rhinestone plugin for Corel, would you be able to make one for Illustrator?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Jasmynn, I've already asked, lol.


----------



## Squewheet (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been looking for a way to make custom rhinestone transfers on my Mac. Now I've been thinking of trying to use my plug-in that I've found from astute graphics called phantasm. But since I haven't looked enough into rhinestone decorating I really don't know the sizes of the stones. Does anyone have some sizes of the stones?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Squewheet said:


> I've been looking for a way to make custom rhinestone transfers on my Mac. Now I've been thinking of trying to use my plug-in that I've found from astute graphics called phantasm. But since I haven't looked enough into rhinestone decorating I really don't know the sizes of the stones. Does anyone have some sizes of the stones?


Do you mean the specifications of stone sizes?

Stone Size SS4 SS6 SS10 SS16 SS20 SS30 SS40
Diameter 1.5mm 2mm 3mm 4mm 5mm 6mm 8mm


And in your design software, all sizes should be at least 0.1mm bigger than the actual stone sizes.
Like if you design with SS10 stones, you should set your circles at least 3.1mm. That's for the convenience for brushing.


----------



## Squewheet (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks I'll try it out and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## johnkirkham (Sep 16, 2015)

You can do this with ColliderScribe2 from Astute Graphics, you can create rhinestone patterns with the Space Fill feature. (Illustrator Plug-in)


----------

